# Spring Heeled Jack Awakes



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Man, alien or devil? Spring Heeled Jack was not just the stuff of legends. He was the original legend. But why has this legend returned to modern day England? And what is the connection with an attractive university student,and a Police Inspector who came close to unmasking Spring Heeled over a hundred years ago. At last the truth behind an age old mystery is set to be revealed.

Available now at Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Spring-Heeled-Jack-Awakes-ebook/dp/B004GUSCVY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1292948208&sr=1-6

and Smashwords

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/34056


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, again, to KindleBoards, Stuart, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JRLeckman (Dec 22, 2010)

This deserves a little bump. I haven't read this story yet, however a bunch of my FB people are and they are all saying good things about it.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Good going Stuart! I shall have to download this one!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I've read about the SHJ sightings back in the day. I will keep this in mind.


----------



## HMHull (Dec 23, 2010)

Same here - great legend to write about, creepy little fella


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Happy to see this finally making it Stuart. Great cover, and I hope it sells a million for you.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not too greedy. Half a million would do lol.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Without giving too much of the plot away, does your story tie up the sightings from the 19th century?


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

It does indeed as well as bringing Spring Heeled into present day.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Willie's right you know, it is a great cover, speaking of which...Your sig needs updating dude!


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

I have been waiting for this book for some time. I have now purchased this from Smashwords and will be reading and reviewing it over the next few weeks. If it is anything like this authors other work I doubt if I shall be disappointed.


----------



## Balrog21 (Dec 26, 2010)

It's that simple, buy this book and any other by Stuart Neild. You wont be sorry. All have been great reads!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

I will be buying this AS SOON as I stop being poor!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Just make sure you get it before it sells out.....oh hang on, it should never sell out. You gotta love the e-book format lol.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

Having to wait for my kindle to arrive before I read this one the way it is intended. Can't wait.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Hope you like it Dave. Spring Heeled Jack Awakes that is lol. I know you'll love the kindle.


----------



## Balrog21 (Dec 26, 2010)

What's this? You haven't downloaded Spring Hill Jack yet? What are you waiting for? An excellent read by a awesome UK author!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad you liked it.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> Glad you liked it.


Any plans for a follow up, Stuart?


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Funny you should say that. I've already got another Spring Heeled story out there in my The People's Fiend horror collection. The story in question is called Spring Heeled Jack Unleashed and runs about 5k words.

The legend and many myths of Spring Heeled Jack have fascinated me since I was a child. To think actual newspapers gave front page coverage to Spring Heeled Jack in the day, goes to show how big this phenomenon was. 

Did he exist, was he the devil, an alien, a creature from another dimension or just a man, who knows?

Why there has never been a full on horror movie of this creature I can't for the life of me understand.

When you think about it, Spring Heeled Jack was the first ultimate nightmare man. Before Jason, Freddy, Dracula, Frankenstien there was Spring Heeled Jack. 

Spring Heeled Jack Awakes has occupied the number slot on smashwords horror best seller list since before xmas eve. Maybe it's time the legend had some of the limelight once again.


----------



## Balrog21 (Dec 26, 2010)

How about we make the author's day and grab this right before the New Year. You won't be let down. It's a great read.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

It would indeed make my day. 

I'm also very pleased to announce that there's now a five star review up for Spring Heeled Jack Awakes at smashwords.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

And Spring Heeled Jack Awakes is now making its presence felt on the amazon kindle chart.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spring-Heeled-Jack-Awakes/dp/B004GUSCVY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294446840&sr=1-1


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd just like to say thanks to all those that have bought and supported Spring Heeled Jack Awakes, to make it the Christmas and New Year number one, on Smashwords horror bestseller chart. Many Thanks.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Willie lol. Spring Heeled Jack Awakes has got quite a way to go before it topples a certain fave book of mine, The Invasion, though.

Anyone whose not heard of the legend of Spring Heeled Jack might want to check this page out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spring_Heeled_Jack


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Spring Heeled Jack Awakes now has two five star reviews at goodreads and a five star review on amazon.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I've started to read this stuart. It's good and well-written so far!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Mark, glad you enjoying it so far.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

By the way Mark, did you know I've also written a Spring Heeled Jack story called Spring Heeled Jack Unleashed that's included in my The People's Fiend collection.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

My 5 of 5 star review on Amazon and Smashwords for this: "Spring-Heeled Jack, scourge of Victorian London— part man, part demon— wonderfully reanimated by author Stuart Neild in this grisly tale of lust and horror. Masterfully written by a master author of this genre. Get this book!"


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the fantastic review Mark. I'm really glad you enjoyed the book.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

You're quite welcome, Stuart. It was well deserved.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

So what new projects are you working on, Stuart?


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

At the moment Mark I'm just polishing up my latest novel which is due out next month titled, The First Ghost Town.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh. What's that one going to be about?


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

It's a horror western Mark. It tells the tale of the first ghost town and how it came about. It features a character called The Healer, who has a, shall we say, novel idea of healing. Fingers crossed it should be out in March.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Good luck with this one, stuart.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Mark.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

What new stuff are you working on Mark?


----------



## DanDillard (Mar 10, 2011)

I actually wrote a paper on Spring-Heeled Jack in high school for history class. Yep, History... That was a tough sell, but I got a decent grade.
Creepy character, creepy legend...


----------



## Stephanie1981 (Mar 29, 2011)

This looks really interesting; adding it to my wish list!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

When I first heard about Spring Heeled Jack as a kid, the tale scared the hell out of me, more so because it's supposedly true. I found myself doing more research on the subject over the years, and at the end of it, I wrote Spring Heeled Jack Awakes, a tale that set in both the past and modern day.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Spring Heeled Jack Awakes has been hanging round the top 100 in the uk kindle charts for ghosts for quite awhile now. Why not give it a try and make friends with a classic forgotten horror legend?


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm pleased to announce that I've just signed a contract with Dark Continents Publishing in the USA, to bring Spring Heeled Jack Awakes out in paperback form. More details soon.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Just to let you know, Spring Heeled Jack Awakes should be out in print form by the end of the year. If you can't wait till then, the kindle version is out now.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Spring Heeled Jack Awakes is now free for the next five days at Amazon US and UK.

http://www.amazon.com/Spring-Heeled-Jack-Awakes-ebook/dp/B004GUSCVY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1331626472&sr=8-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spring-Heeled-Jack-Awakes-ebook/dp/B004GUSCVY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1331626158&sr=8-7


----------

